# Airtel Sudden Reaction!



## maninder4k (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been using Airtel Broadband since 2007 & According to my plan Airtel is providing 512K Plan Uptill 5GB & then speed decline to 64K Plan But this never actually happened. I always download more than 15Gb per month & My PC remain on for all of the month day & night due to downloading in progress but recently Airtel actually decreased the speed. And when I try to contact them they have no Answer about this sudden change?


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2012)

They are throttling P2P. You cannot do anything.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 26, 2012)

Yah! That's Sad but they have done one thing i.e. increased the plan....
Now I got 1MB plan for first 5Gb & then after speed is about 256K but this is also slow for me who loves Internet


----------



## Sarath (Apr 26, 2012)

A lot of users had a free run. Even I had never faced FUP but slowly everyone gets affected. I started seeing FUP 7 months after my connection. 

There is nothing that can be done.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> Yah! That's Sad but they have done one thing i.e. increased the plan....
> Now I got 1MB plan for first 5Gb & then after speed is about 256K but this is also slow for me who loves Internet



switch to MTNL , with them you can download the entire planet.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

How do we download an entire Planet BTW???
Wait I Got It *here*.Finished downloading Seriously!


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> How do we download an entire Planet BTW???



My Ex-Boss always said this "Its your headache " (He did make the smiley face, except for the red eyes)


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2012)

According to my friend who uses Airtel's broadband from last 5 years, Airtel changed some policies recently. Now a customer have to pay even the cost of cables if it's found damaged in case of a complaint!

I think it's safe to say now.. Airtel sucks! 

Fortunately, I have MTNL! _True Aazadi!_


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 27, 2012)

That's Bad Airtel 
I know that Airtel Now days getting crazy but Airtel is a Trustworthy & Secure service as They always come in time when I call them and always give good offers in case of when we say them we don't want your connection now .....
Maybe Airtel will reform later on!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

Well the free lunch OP was getting has finished. Now come in true terms of your BB connection


----------



## Sarath (Apr 27, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> That's Bad Airtel
> I know that Airtel Now days getting crazy but Airtel is a Trustworthy & Secure service as They always come in time when I call them and always give good offers in case of when we say them we don't want your connection now .....



Airtel has so much demand in our area that they will just DC and find another taker in the same hour. I told the same to my friends to squeeze a 4mbps conn out of them, but looks like Airtel has the upper hand here.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 28, 2012)

*Airtel is Not Providing the 4MB Plan Even Me & My friends are Giving them 50 New Connections in our Area! It's Really Difficult to Squeeze 4MB Plans out of them *


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Airtel has so much demand in our area that they will just DC and find another taker in the same hour. I told the same to my friends to squeeze a 4mbps conn out of them, but looks like Airtel has the upper hand here.


I dint get this.
Btw Airtel has upgraded The FUP for many plan i feel.Not in the website though.
I pay around 550 a month
1 mbps speed before FUP was 5 gb
Now it is 25 gb. 
Hope this is not a mistake by Airtel


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I dint get this.
> Btw Airtel has upgraded The FUP for many plan i feel.Not in the website though.
> I pay around 550 a month
> 1 mbps speed before FUP was 5 gb
> ...


same for me at chennai 
its now 2Mbps till 25GB, after that it'll be 512Kbps, though never crossed 20GB


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I dint get this.
> Btw Airtel has upgraded The FUP for many plan i feel.Not in the website though.
> I pay around 550 a month
> 1 mbps speed before FUP was 5 gb
> ...





s18000rpm said:


> same for me at chennai
> its now 2Mbps till 25GB, after that it'll be 512Kbps, though never crossed 20GB



when did it happen, I am still paying 800 with tax for 512 till 10 GB and after that 256Kbps but from last few months I get 2 MBPS till 10GB, still it is less


It is cheating ....


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2012)

^i think since January


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> when did it happen, I am still paying 800 with tax for 512 till 10 GB and after that 256Kbps but from last few months I get 2 MBPS till 10GB, still it is less
> 
> 
> It is cheating ....



They might soon increase check it this month if they increased.
But still after crossing 25 gig is a Horror 256 kbps


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 29, 2012)

airtel bb quality is good but very strict on fup...bsnl has still flaw ...i am getting 4mbps ul still even after 8gb sometimes...but the connection stability is bad damn.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 29, 2012)

Yah! My friend is saying to me that now it's 25 GB? I have to contact Airtel for that...


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 29, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> ^i think since January



Since January I am getting 2 Mbps on my 512 connection but with same stupid 10GB FUP



serpent16 said:


> They might soon increase check it this month if they increased.
> But still after crossing 25 gig is a Horror 256 kbps



Nope, I cover my FUP in less then 2 Days. It's long 28 Days of So called broadband 256Kbps. which is not even enough to browse internet without frustration.. IMO minimum 512 is needed to surf present sites.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> Yah! My friend is saying to me that now it's 25 GB? I have to contact Airtel for that...



Dont.Airtel might reduce it 

I feel im a snail on 256 kbps.Dam to open a image also it take around 1 min


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 29, 2012)

I have contacted them & they are saying that Give them the Number of my friend but I don't gave them... Of Course I have saved my friend but that is not good. Airtel said me your plan is far better than you are paying but Airtel is really doing Partiality! Because my friend is getting 25 GB and I am getting 5 GB for same!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 29, 2012)

i had bought the 'smat byte' 10GB pack twice when i was on 5GB plan


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

maninder4k, you were spared for so long by Airtel, I am surprised actually. It has been around 6 months or so when people were reporting that Airtel has finally started capping their plans. Before that the cap was just on paper, in practise people DLed to their hearts content. Soon everyone on Airtel fell under this blanket.

If you give your friends number, they will most likely revert his connection to one like you rather than give you a similar plan.

Also for all to check how many GB are left, what do you use? 

I am currently relying on this link which is not actually meant for checking usage but it gives the info nevertheless, 
Smartbytes Packs - High Speed Internet Broadband Connection: airtel



Your DSL ID	xxxxx_kk
High speed data transfer limit	75.0
GBs left in your account	37.8
Days left in the current Bill Cycle	5


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 29, 2012)

I am using networx to keep a record of my usage.

yes, I must one of oldest customer of airtel.. But it is from last 6 months FUP started working.. 

I get sms and E-mail when I reach 80% & 100% Data Limit.. Usually in less then 2 days.

I am thinking to jump to either 1.6K or 2.2K plan which has 75GB and 150Gb FUP respectively.with 2MBPS speed.

I guess you must be able to check our usage while logging in to Airtel site.


----------



## maninder4k (Apr 29, 2012)

Yah! I had a Good Luck  Now It doesn't matters becuase it's over now!


----------

